# Gone Mad!!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Well... maybe! Went on a little spending spree would be a better description 

Just bought myself a Nikon D90 with the 18 - 105mm Lens Kit from Warehouse Express, back pack for it, 4Gb Memory card for it, tripod, skylight filter, circ pol filter and a 6 point star filter!

Guess who's excited!! :thumb::wave::wave:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Bloody hell Dave.
You don't do things by half do you.
Business going well already:lol:

D90 the one with the vid function? Looking forward to the tutorial vids in HD:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup although there's been mixed reviews on the video feature...

As a camera though it seemed very highly rated by all who I spoke too, so decided to go for it


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Jesus dont let the old yin use it for goodness sake lol.

That sig gets bigger everytime i see it lol.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

And I thought you said you were watching the pennies:doublesho

(Well Diane was anyway)

Should have fun with that little bundle:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ah see, it was only a matter of time Dave, we all knew you'd been bitten by the bug :lol: Nice lot of kit you got there though, you're going to enjoy that a lot I think :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Well... maybe! Went on a little spending spree would be a better description
> 
> Just bought myself a Nikon D90 with the 18 - 105mm Lens Kit from Warehouse Express, back pack for it, 4Gb Memory card for it, tripod, skylight filter, circ pol filter and a 6 point star filter!
> 
> Guess who's excited!! :thumb::wave::wave:


ha, told you that you would find the limitations of the fuji quicker than you thought!

It's a cracking camera and you have until the end of the month to enter the photo comp.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Can Smell another write up coming. Will read it anyway as there always very informative.
Just need the camera after that lol.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

enjoy - now stick it in Manual mode and dont use anything else until you've learned how to use it 

enjoy!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> enjoy - now stick it in Manual mode and dont use anything else until you've learned how to use it
> 
> enjoy!


I disagree a little with that, i know a lot of people say woo manual mode otherwise you shouldn't own such a camera. But sometimes manual mode is to slow and cumbersome for fast paced stuff or impromptu shots. So in my opinion there is absolutely nothing wrong with using shutter or aperture priority.

What's the point of completely under exposing or over exposing a shot that can't be replicated? I'm not saying don't practice with manual, just don't think i am never allowed to use the alternatives.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I fear for the DW bandwidth.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, how much did that set you back Dave?


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Well... maybe! Went on a little spending spree would be a better description
> 
> Just bought myself a Nikon D90 with the 18 - 105mm Lens Kit from Warehouse Express, back pack for it, 4Gb Memory card for it, tripod, skylight filter, circ pol filter and a 6 point star filter!
> 
> Guess who's excited!! :thumb::wave::wave:


Dave, did you get an extended warranty? 
The reason I ask is because I bought a Nikon kit last year, didn't bother with extended warranty, big name, quality product, my missus is a pro photographer and swears by Nikon, so why bother?

Just after the 1 year Nikon warranty ran out lense number 1 literally fell apart; Nikon didn't want to Know and accused me of dropping it even though there was no external damage to support their view! About 2 months later lense number 2 disintegrated inside. Same story, Nikon not interested, even if they had been inwarranty I still wouldn't have had a claim because in their opinion they had been dropped, which they definitely had not.

After doing a bit of research on the net, I have found that the lenses produced for the kits are inferior to their mainstream lenses, should've spoken to my missus before leaping in.

Oh well, replaced the lenses thinking that, at least we had a decent body, you can guess the next bit, the shutter unit failed and we face a repair bill of £150. It only had 6900 shutter activations and has failed prematurely. Checked with Nikon, not interested again.

I was probably unlucky as I know that a lot of people have had no problem with Nikon Products, but the moral of the story is, get an extended warranty that will cover you, don't rely on Nikon.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

johnbuck said:


> Dave, did you get an extended warranty?
> The reason I ask is because I bought a Nikon kit last year, didn't bother with extended warranty, big name, quality product, my missus is a pro photographer and swears by Nikon, so why bother?
> 
> Just after the 1 year Nikon warranty ran out lense number 1 literally fell apart; Nikon didn't want to Know and accused me of dropping it even though there was no external damage to support their view! About 2 months later lense number 2 disintegrated inside. Same story, Nikon not interested, even if they had been inwarranty I still wouldn't have had a claim because in their opinion they had been dropped, which they definitely had not.
> ...


I have never heard any single person have so much bad experience.

a) nikon have a reputation for bending over backwards for their customers.

b) why didn't you take advice from your wife if she is a pro? It just seems really daft not to.

c) if you wife is a pro and uses nikon surely she has tons of lenses and bodies laying around as backups and backups for backups that you could have borrowed.

d) nikon publish expected shutter life figures, normally 50,000 for consumer DSLR, and having pro photographers as friends, being on nikon and general camera forums for years you are the first person i've heard of who they didn't waive the charge for even though it was out of warranty.

Also if your wife is a pro why didn't she ring up and say hi i'm <state name> if you check your records you'll see that i own thousands and thousands worth of pro level gear can you do me a favour and sort my husbands camera out as a gesture of good will. I guarantee to keep on of their pro customers happy they would have bent over backwards.


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I have never heard any single person have so much bad experience.
> 
> a) nikon have a reputation for bending over backwards for their customers.
> 
> ...


I have to agree, I felt the most unlucky person in the world and I couldn't find anyone with comparable experience.
I won't entertain you by answering all of your questions nor will I explain why I wanted to buy my own equipment rather than borrow that of my wife.
You can question my post but that has been my experience with Nikon UK. I'm not slating the equipment as I still use it, just relaying my story. 
I am interested in your comment regarding Nikon's published figures for shutter life because their letter to me states that they suggest only average figures therefor some failures will be well below and others will be well above.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

johnbuck said:


> I have to agree, I felt the most unlucky person in the world and I couldn't find anyone with comparable experience.
> I won't entertain you by answering all of your questions nor will I explain why I wanted to buy my own equipment rather than borrow that of my wife.
> You can question my post but that has been my experience with Nikon UK. I'm not slating the equipment as I still use it, just relaying my story.
> I am interested in your comment regarding Nikon's published figures for shutter life because their letter to me states that they suggest only average figures therefor some failures will be well below and others will be well above.


Nikon publish average life of their shutters.

Generally 50,000 for consumer grade equipment so to fail @ less than 7000 is terrible i know a few people who have had them replaced @ 40,000(ish) when out of warranty.

Also the warranty is one thing, but the sales of goods act states that a product should be fit for purpose and even if out of warranty manufacturers still have a legal obligation to repair products that have obvious manufacturing defects. No one in their right mind would argue that a shutter failing @ between 10-15% of it's average expected life span wouldn't fall in to this description.

You were well and truly bent over by nikon IMO.


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Nikon publish average life of their shutters.
> 
> Generally 50,000 for consumer grade equipment so to fail @ less than 7000 is terrible i know a few people who have had them replaced @ 40,000(ish) when out of warranty.
> 
> ...


Fair point, I'll pursue the matter with Nikon based on your experience.

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Which Nikon was this, John?

Interesting for sure and something I will be aware of - I have not got an extended warranty on it but will look into it, thanks for letting me know your experiences.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

I got myself a D90 too. Didn't take the kit lens though, just went for body only as I already have Nikkor lenses. So, I got the MB-D80 battery grip and an SB-800 speedlight instead.

The last SLR I used was a Nikon F90x. However, I was able to pick up the D90 and use it very easily. It felt a bit wee at first but I got used to it's compact dimensions very quickly.

Back to the lenses - I had a wee shot of the D90 with the kit lens and was very impressed by the focusing speed of the AF-S lens. However, I'm not a fan of 'superzoom' lenses; I can see the attraction but I don't like the compromises. I'd rather have a modest range fast aperture zoom and think round it. I really quite fancy the Micro Nikkor 60mm F2.8G AFS ED next as it should serve two purposes nicely; the sensor crop factor on the D90 makes it a 90mm, ideal as a macro and as a portrait lens.

Hope you have fun with it Dave.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed! interested to see the quality of these photos!


----------

